# What about parsley??



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)

What do you think about parsley for hedghog??

A person in France told me that it's good for the digestion or for poison things but I'm not convinced...

Do you think it's good for hedghogs?? :?:


----------



## HedgieIsabella (Nov 24, 2008)

hmm i don't know.

to me it sounds wrong.
but it's my opinion. 

i remember reading about how foods for hedgies shouldn't be seasoned or spiced up with anything, i think parsley is included since it's a herb and used to season things.

i wouldn't, just to be on the safe side


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Parsley, if you can get your hedgies to eat it, is a very healthy green. It has tons of Vit C, K, A, and iron. There are oils that can inhibit cancer, and lots of antioxidants. I personally don't like the taste, but maybe a hedgie would?


----------



## HedgieIsabella (Nov 24, 2008)

parsley is a green?

i always thought it was a herb of some sort...

well now that i know that i'll have to go buy some !


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Well, you usually see it as a garnish on fancy dishes. It's also put in salad. So, it's an herb I guess, but I consider it more of a green, like kale or bok choy. I feed it to my bearded dragons, they like it.


----------



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks !!


----------



## nin10dogc (Dec 7, 2008)

Yeah! Parsley is great for digestion in humans, I'm guessing for hedgies too.  Anyway, it is a great healthy green/herb and if they will eat it, feed them it.


----------



## Alicat42 (Dec 9, 2008)

Cilantro is also really good. Its pretty similar to parsley.


----------

